# New CM9



## ctrcs (Dec 23, 2011)

:smt1099Went to the range today with a new CM9 and was very disappointed. Had stovepipes, failure to load and 
eject and failure of the slide to lock. Tried WWB, Federal Champion & Hydra Shoks and had continual problems with all. It was very accurate when it decided to fire. After 104 rounds, I was totally frustrated. I had a 
CW9 with no problems, so this was a complete surprise. It appears to be a problem with the spring, but not 
sure, will contact Kahr Monday for advice.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes feel for you, I bought a early run new PX4 compact and while I would only have maybe 1 or 2 malfunctions outa 50 with WWB and numerous malfunctions with that PMC gold crap, I was shocked that any Beretta would have any problems, but, due to the fact the Italians shipped over early run compacts with a recoil spring twice the size of the new replacement spring reasoning that Americans would shoot nothing but hot nato ball or +p ammo. The replacement spring was a fix and she runs any ammo all the time without a hickup, well over a 1000 so far. I've heard that Kahr's require a breakin period, but that sounds like a too heavy of a recoil spring problem to me.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

didja clean and lube it before your trip to the range?


----------



## ctrcs (Dec 23, 2011)

I cleaned & lubed, and worked the rack a hundred or so times before the range.


----------



## Spydesense (Jan 10, 2012)

I recently traded my CW9 for a CM9. The only problem I had was that the slide didn't want to lock back on last round. After 50 rounds, I loaded 2 rounds at a time. It gradually got better. In the last 100 rounds through it (still 2 at a time), it only happened once...and didn't happen at all in the last 50. I have put 300 through it all together and it seems to be flawless. Put some more rounds through it and it will probably get better...they do say their is a 200 round break in period. Good luck man!


----------



## ctrcs (Dec 23, 2011)

Update:
Talked to Kahr this morning and they have sent me a new spring. I hope that solves the problem. They were really helpful.


----------



## ctrcs (Dec 23, 2011)

Update2
Received the new spring assembly from KAhr & shot 60 rounds of Mag-Tech & Federal through it with only one minor glitch and that was a failure of the slide to lock back after the last shot in the mag. A great improvement on both accuracy and dependability. Thanks to the quick and correct response from Kahr.:smt1099


----------



## ctrcs (Dec 23, 2011)

Update 3 and Final. Put another 100 rounds through including 25 Hornady Critical Defense. Everything was great except one time the slide didn't lock back after the last round in the mag. This gun loves Mag Tech range ammo and Hornady.


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. My CM9 has been 100% reliable, right out of the box. Never had any problems with it, no matter what ammo I use. Kahr does have good customer service, so I'd keep after them until they get it 100%.


----------

